# [CLOSED] Zucker Crafting Gold Rose Crown



## Voldecourt (Apr 18, 2020)

I'll be inviting folks 2 at a time to come visit, and leading you to his house because it's pretty far out of the way. When you've gotten the recipe, I'll lead you back to the airport, please don't leave with the - button. Free to visit, but tips of roses of any kind, rose seeds, or nmt would be greatly appreciated. And it goes without saying but please don't pick my flowers/shake trees. I'll keep this going until he stops crafting.

I'll like your post when It's your turn and I'll send you the dodo code via DM.

He just stopped crafting, sorry everyone. Thanks, everyone who tipped!


----------



## cynnoh (Apr 18, 2020)

Hi, I’d love to come with some roses!


----------



## Itunesbabe (Apr 18, 2020)

I’d love to visit!


----------



## mkyoshi7 (Apr 18, 2020)

I’d like to stop by when you have the time!


----------



## armored_raven (Apr 18, 2020)

I'd love to visit! I can bring over bells or a orange/pink rose for you!


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 18, 2020)

I’d love to come please!


----------



## ForgottenT (Apr 18, 2020)

I'd love to come, I'll bring you some pink roses


----------



## RosaDaFirenze (Apr 18, 2020)

I'd also love to visit!


----------



## InsertCleverUsernameHere (Apr 18, 2020)

Could I visit?


----------



## Ashariel (Apr 18, 2020)

Can I stop by pls


----------



## Claramcallister (Apr 18, 2020)

I would love to visit!


----------



## zenni (Apr 18, 2020)

:0 could I come? I have no cool roses so I’ll bring an NMT


----------



## drahcir` (Apr 18, 2020)

I'd like to visit if you're still open


----------



## Voldecourt (Apr 18, 2020)

The forum is running a bit slow for me atm, but I'll do my best to get through as many folks as possible!


----------



## Vadim (Apr 18, 2020)

I'd like to visit!


----------



## intestines (Apr 18, 2020)

I'd love to come


----------



## FrozenLover (Apr 18, 2020)

Can i visit please?


----------



## Noushky_poushky (Apr 18, 2020)

Yes please!


----------



## MissMango (Apr 18, 2020)

Would love to pop over, can bring some roses too


----------



## coderp (Apr 18, 2020)

I would LOVE to come!!! I can bring 3 gold roses.


----------



## DuNcZzZ (Apr 18, 2020)

Can I come please? I will bring some hybrids!


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Apr 18, 2020)

may i visit, please?


----------



## Voldecourt (Apr 18, 2020)

Sorry for the long wait, everyone! I'm trying to go through you all as fast as I can. The forum being weird isn't helping, but he's still crafting


----------

